# Change of address for An Post products



## zag (10 Dec 2011)

Does anyone know the story for changing your address on the various (and there are many) savings products from An Post ?  I have mailed them and asked, but I'm just checking to see if anyone here knows the answer.  I have managed to change things like bank accounts and bills (no surprise there) without issue when moving, but the An Post products just don't seem to be straight forward for some reason.

We have -
Savings certs
Prize bonds
Savings bonds
Instalment savings
National solidarity bonds
Ordinary post office savings account
Possibly others . . .

In most cases the amounts are relatively small and they have just accumulated over the years at a few different addresses - a few prize bonds per person, the kids have money in the savings accounts, etc . . .

There doesn't seem to be a section on statesavings.ie which covers address changes - this seems a bit strange since at least in the case of the solidarity bonds and savings certs the term is relatively long and you could reasonably expect at least some people to move in the period.

So, anyone know what form needs to be filled out for this and if one form will cover all the products ?

z


----------



## Black Rock (12 Dec 2011)

Write to State Savings, GPO, Dublin 1 
*or* 
Eail Service Service@StateSavings.ie

Provide any one of your existing account numbers, name and current address. 

Ask them to 
(a) consolidate all your savings + Prize Bonds under one customer account number and 
(b) provide your new address and ask them to write to you at that address with a consolidated statement of all your savings.


----------



## Black Rock (12 Dec 2011)

You must also produce 
*Proof of Address**  using one of** the following documents issued in past 6 months showing your name & address*
(a)     *Utility Bill*             - Electricity, Telephone or Gas.  
(b)     *Bank Statement* - from Bank, Building Society or Credit Union.
(c)     *Insurance* *Policy *- current (last 12 months) household or motor insurance policy (certificate and renewal notice).
(d)     Letter from Revenue Commission or Dept. of Social Protection


----------



## zag (19 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

z


----------

